# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Silva Turdiu, rënia dhe shkëlqimi i një femre

## DYDRINAS

Silva Turdiu, rënia dhe shkëlqimi i një femre

Një histori imazhesh që rrëfehet përmes Facebook-ut



Albert Gjoka

Rënia dhe shkëlqimi i Silva Turdiut. Mbase ky mund të ishte një ndër vlerësimet që i bëhet kurbës së jetës së kësaj femre, të cilën fati dhe bukuria e përplasën në pikat ekstreme. Vajza e brishtë, delikate dhe e hajthshme e fundviteve ‘70 dhe fillimit të viteve ‘80 ka hyrë në historinë e regjimit komunist si nusja që nusëroi më pak ditë në Bllokun e kuq. Dashuria për djalin e kryeministrit të asaj kohe u godit nga helmi më i zi që lëshoi sistemi komunist, luftën e klasave. Por tashmë që vitet kanë ikur me vrap dhe vuajtjet janë harruar, Silva shkëlqen, sikur gjithçka e kaluar të kishte qenë një ëndërr. Këtë gjë e reflektojnë më së miri sekretet e dala në dritën e Facebook-ut prej vetë Silva Turdiut, e cila, si gjithmonë, i ka mbytur të ligat e kësaj bote me heshtje, edhe në ato raste kur të tjerët e kanë përbaltur. Energjitë, pasionet dhe inteligjenca janë vënë në shërbim të jetës, ndërsa vdekjen e ka vrarë me urtësi.

Sikur

Nëse top-femra e viteve ‘80 do të kishte ardhur në jetë vetëm 20 vjet më vonë, pa frikë ajo sot do të ishte një miss, dhe më shumë se kaq. Mund të ishte një yll ekranesh, apo edhe një sportiste me famë përtej kufijve. Por kjo nuk e pengon për të qenë e suksesshme dhe e admiruar jo vetëm nga bashkëmoshatarët e saj, por edhe nga të rinjtë. Shumë kryeqytetas e kanë njohur dhe kanë jetuar me çastin e bukur. Shumë të tjerë kanë dëgjuar dhe vetëm me fjalë ushqejnë simpati. Ndërsa të tjerët që e shohin apo e takojnë sot, që dëgjojnë histori apo rrëfime për volejbollisten e bukur, pa mëdyshje do të thonë: sikur....

Fati

Në komunizëm nuk mund të ishe njeri nëse nuk kishe ngjyrën e atij që sundonte. Gjithë të tjerët ishin armiq. Ky ishte edhe mallkimi i Silvës, një prej fëmijëve të familjes Turdiu, një emër ky që ngjizej bashkë me historinë e përditshme të Tiranës. Babai i saj, një profesor i njohur i matematikës, i cili asokohe respektohej nga të gjithë nën zë jo për prejardhjen, por për vlerat prej shkencëtari. Ndërsa nëna e saj, me origjinë nga Shkodra, vinte nga dera e Pipajve. Shumë prej pjesëtarëve të saj, të shkolluar jashtë vendit, ishin intelektualë dhe patriotë, të cilët nuk i lidhte asgjë me turmën dhe të menduarit autoritar. Njëri syresh ishte edhe Arshi Pipa, profesori dhe kritiku i zotë i letërsisë, njëherësh edhe shkrimtar me vlera, i cili u burgos në kohën e miqësisë së madhe mes Titos dhe Enverit. Por më pas ai arriti të dilte nga kthetrat e burgut dhe të arratisej në Amerikë. Edhe gjaku në damarët e Silva Turdiut nuk mund të ishte ndryshe. Prejardhja është pengu dhe shtysa e fatit.

Rruga

Ata që e kanë parë filmin “Kryengritje në pallat” nga fillimi i viteve ‘70, me siguri shquajnë një vogëlushe imcake që aktron mes emrave të aktorëve si Robert Ndrenika, Mimika Luca, të cilët kanë bërë histori në kinematografinë shqiptare. Ajo është Silva Turdiu, e cila bashkë me disa fëmijë të tjerë ndërtojnë me imazhe një fabul, e cila është lojë, por kur rritesh është realitet. Dy vëllezërit e përkëdhelur, Qestori dhe Erleti, shpesh prishin lodrat e shokëve dhe braktisen prej tyre. Por, një natë, Qestori sheh në ëndërr sikur lodrat bëjnë kryengritje, duke e akuzuar atë dhe të vëllanë për pakujdesi ndaj lodrave. Pas kësaj vëllezërit ndryshojnë sjelljen me bashkëmoshatarët e tyre dhe me lodrat. Pjesë e kësaj loje do të ishte edhe Silva.

Gracka

Teksa hidhte shtat Silva Turdiu, askujt nuk mund t’i shpëtonin detajet e spikatura prej femre. Trupi i harlisur, vështrimi i ëmbël dhe brishtësia, intuita e lindur binin ndesh në atë mjedis prej burrash dhe burrneshash. Në rininë e saj ajo listohej mes misesh të pakurorëzuara, si Brikena Çabej apo Liljana Hoxha (bashkëshortja e djalit të Enver Hoxhës). E rritur jashtë kopshtit të Bllokut shihej si lule me gjemba. Ajo ishte një nxënëse shembullore, sportiste e zonja, por brenda vetes kishte plot pasione. Duke u lindur dhe rritur në kohën e revolucionit kulturor, i ndërprerë në vitet ‘70, Silva arriti të marrë, në doza jo të vogla, edhe aromën e kulturës së Perëndimit. Siç e tregon edhe vetë, në ato vite dashurohej pas muzikës italiane apo angleze. Në Tiranën e vobektë dhe të shtrydhur nga ideologjia, Silva Turdiu arriti të dalë nga kthetrat e turmës për të qenë jo vetëm individi, por edhe femra.

Tifozllëku

Pasionet dhe energjitë e mëdha nuk mund të mos tregoheshin edhe në sport. Silva Turdiu u bë një prej lojtareve më të mira të volejbollit në ekipin e Dinamos dhe më pas në Kombëtaren tonë. Ajo periudhë përkon me momentet e arta të këtij sporti në Shqipëri, ku vajzat tona korrën disa trofe në kampionatet ballkanike dhe europiane. Silva Turdiu, bashkë me Ela Tasen, Mimoza Ibrahimin dhe shumë volejbolliste të tjera, i dhanë krenari këtij vendi në periudhën më të egër dhe më të dhunshme që kanë kaluar shqiptarëve gjatë shekullit të kaluar. Pallatet e sportit dhe ekranet e televizioneve ishin ndër të vetmet kënaqësi të asaj kohe kur diktatura sa kishte nisur të tatëpjetën. Tifozllëku për vajzat shkonte përtej pasionit. Por ai që ra viktimë e një pasioni të tillë ishte djali i kryeministrit Mehmet Shehu. Siç thuhet edhe në dëshmitë dhe kujtimet e shumta për atë periudhë, zanafilla e lidhjes së Skënder Shehut me Silva Turdiun nisi pikërisht në shkallët e pallatit të sportit.

Arketipi

Në fillimin e viteve ‘80 ishte e vështirë të sfidoje arketipin e kohës. Ideologjia dhe propaganda farkëtonte vetëm numra. Por njëri prej tyre, i cili tentonte të ishte ndryshe, ishte djali i kryeministrit të vendit komunist. Skënder Shehu, që sapo kishte kaluar të tridhjetat, ishte një djalë i zgjuar që e shihte botën ndryshe. Madje, me një sy krejt tjetër edhe nga prindërit e tij. I pëlqente jeta e natës, aq sa mund të bëhej në ato vite. Zgjidhte shoqërinë, sipas tipit dhe botës. Edhe fshehurazi mund të ndante mendime me ndonjë nga diplomatët e huaj që kishte Shqipëria ato vite izolimi total. Dhe natyrshëm, një djalë i tillë, në moshë për t’u martuar, nuk mund ta ngulte syrin dokudo. Krejt pa dashje, i shtyrë nga pasioni, ai do të nisej në aventurën më të kushtueshme për jetën e tij dhe të familjes së tij.

Nuse në Bllok

Në verën e vitit 1981, në mjediset e Bllokut, por edhe në gjithë Tiranën, lëvrinin thashetheme për një lidhje dashurie mes Skënder Shehut dhe Silva Turdiut. Si për rastësi, Sigurimi nuk arriti ta ndalojë që në zanafillë. Kjo lidhje mori pëlqimin e parë edhe të prindërve Mehmet dhe Fiqiret Shehu. Më 1 shtator të vitit 2981 deklarohet fejesa mes çiftit, e cila shënoi dhe fillimin e fundit të kësaj familjeje. Një apo dy ditë më pas, edhe Enver Hoxha bashkë me Nexhmijen do të shkonin në shtëpinë e mikut të tyre të luftës për të uruar çiftin. Kjo vizitë përmban shumë mistere dhe dilema edhe sot e kësaj dite. Por, një gjë është e sigurt: aty nisi rrënimi i vërtetë i Mehmet Shehut dhe i gjithë familjes së tij. Dhe Silva Turdiu do të ishte nuse në Bllokun e udhëheqjes komuniste vetëm për pak muaj. Lufta brenda dhe jashtë gardhit ishte shumë më e egër se çdo pasion.

Ndëshkimi

Në dhjetorin e vitit 1981, kryeministri Mehmet Shehu i dha fund jetës (apo u vetëvra) me pengjet e mëdha, ku njëri prej tyre ishte edhe lidhja e djalit të tij me një vajzë nga familje me biografi jo të mirë. Edhe në autokritikën që ka bërë në Byronë Politike, Mehmet Shehu merret gjatë me problemet e familjes së tij. Në natën e 18 dhjetorit ai është gjetur i vdekur në shtrat, në shtëpinë e tij. Mehmeti kishte përjetuar presione të mëdha për një periudhë tremujore nga Enver Hoxha, i cili kishte kërkuar që të prishej fejesa e Skënderit me Silva Turdiun. Këto histori janë rrëfyer deri në detaje në ditarin e Nexhmije Hoxhës, publikuar disa vite më parë. Sipas kujtimeve të ish-diktatorit, Enver Hoxha dhe Mehmet Shehu kanë zhvilluar të paktën tri takime për prishjen e lidhjes së çiftit të pazakontë për atë kohë.

Heshtja

Emri i Silva Turdiut do të zhdukej edhe nga thashethemet e tavolinave të kryeqytetit deri në fillimin e viteve ‘90. Madje edhe më tej. Vetëm 6 vjet më parë, pikërisht në kohën kur dolën kujtimet e së vesë së Enver Hoxhës, Silva do të reagonte jo për veten e saj, por për të mbrojtur emrin e familjes Turdiu. Nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës ajo dërgoi një letër, ku përgënjeshtronte pjesën më të madhe të gjërave që thoshte Nexhmije Hoxha për fejesën e prishur. “Do të preferoja që Nexhmije Hoxha dhe soji e sorollopi i tyre të mos shkruanin më për mua e familjen time”, - thotë zonja Turdiu në reagimin e saj, të botuar në një të përditshme shqiptare në vitin 2004. Më tej ajo vijon: “Në pamundësi për ta kontrolluar këtë fakt nuk më mbetet gjë tjetër veçse ta përgënjeshtroj. Do të kisha heshtur sikur të flitej vetëm për mua, por më vjen keq të përlyhet reputacioni i të tjerëve, shumica të vdekur e që nuk mund të përgjigjen”. “Kujtimet e Nexhmijes përmbajnë, mes të tjerash, edhe thashetheme tendencioze për jetën private të familjarëve të mi, gjashtëdhjetë vjet me parë, që janë aq ordinere sa nuk meritojnë përgjigje”, - thuhet në replikën e saj rreth kujtimeve të Nexhmije Hoxhës. Më tej ajo mbron familjet e prindërve të saj, duke hedhur poshtë akuzat që u gatuan dikur në emrin e luftës së klasave.

Sekretet e Facebook-ut

Disa kohë më parë, në rrjetin më të madh social në botë, Facebook, është regjistruar edhe Silva Turdiu, e cila, si miliona njerëz në mbarë botën, ka nxjerrë një pjesë të vogël të sekreteve të saj. Me dhjetëra foto nga e kaluara dhe e tashmja ndodhen në profilin e personazhit të harruar prej më shumë se dy dekadave. Fotografi të rinisë së saj, të shoqeve të shkollës së mesme, të ekipit të volejbollit, por edhe fragmente jete të ditëve të sotme serviren duke ngjitur disa copëza të harruara. Një detaj interesant është edhe moria e fansave on line, ku mes bashkëmoshatarëve apo miqve të dikurshëm nuk mungojnë as të rinj, të cilët nuk e kanë parë apo njohur ndonjëherë Silva Turdiun. Rreth 400 adhurues i janë bashkuar listës së gjatë të fansave të Silva Turdiut. Komentet e shumta në fotot e lançuara në Facebook flasin qartë se kush ka qenë Silva e dikurshme dhe të ngacmojnë me shkëlqimin e ditëve të sotme. Nuk mungojnë as adhuruesit. Megjithëse jeta e saj sot ecën qetë dhe harmonishëm me bashkëshortin dhe dy vajzat e saj.

gazeta albania

----------


## drague

alamet femne ka qene.e hegri pak p..nejse.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Botuar në Gazetën Shqiptare më 9 Prill, 2004    

Silva Turdiu: Nexhmija gënjen

Flet ish-e fejuara e djalit te Mehmet Shehut

Pak ditë pasi Nexhmije Hoxha, ka nisur publikimin e kujtimeve të librit të tretë të saj në njërën prej të përditshmëve shqiptare, vjen përgjigja e Silva Turdiut nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Ish-e fejuara e djalit të Mehmet Shehut, dores së fortë të regjimit komunist, njëkohësisht njëra prej personazheve më të përfolur të ngjarjeve që rrodhën pas vetëvrasjes së kryeministrit, reagon ashpër. Vajza e vogël e profesorit të njohur të matematikës, velejbollistja e talentuar e ekipit "Dinamo" dhe atij kombëtar, pinjolle e njërës prej familjeve më të njohura dhe të nderuara të Tiranës, thyen heshtjen pas shumë kohësh për rrëfyer të vërtetat e saja.


"Gazeta "Shekulli" po boton kujtimet e Nexhmije Hoxhës dhe diskutime të pabotuara të Enver Hoxhës në lidhje me ngjarjet e 81-shit, ku përmendet shpesh emri im dhe i familjes sime. Në kokat e Enverit dhe Nexhmijes, fantazia dhe realiteti janë përzjerë e bërë lëmsh, sa as ata vetë nuk dijnë t'i ndajnë. Kjo është e kuptueshme, jo vetëm sepse vepronin sipas parimit makiavelian se qëllimi justifikon mjetin, por edhe se kanë qenë të rrethuar me "yes-men" dhe sikofantë.
Do të preferoja që Nexhmije Hoxha dhe soji e sorollopi i tyre të mos shkruanin më për mua e familjen time. Në pamundësi për ta kontrolluar këtë fakt, nuk më mbetet gjë tjetër veçse ta përgënjeshtroj. Do të kisha heshtur sikur të flitej vetëm për mua, por më vjen keq të përlyhet reputacioni i të tjerëve, shumica të vdekur e që nuk mund të përgjigjen. Kujtimet e Nexhmijes përmbajnë, mes të tjerash, edhe thashetheme tendencioze për jetën private të familjarëve të mij, gjashtëdhjetë vjet me parë, që janë aq ordinere sa nuk meritojnë përgjigje. Do të përqëndrohem vetëm në pohimet me rëndësi "politike".

1) Akoma sot, Nexhmija vazhdon të përsërisë përrallën enveriane te 6-7 kriminelëve të luftës në rrethin tim familjar. Nuk është e vertetë që familjet Turdiu dhe Pipa kane pasur kriminelë lufte, por intelektualë demokratë, antikomunistë, që kanë përdorur vetëm fjalën dhe penën. Pra Nexhmije Hoxha, për hir të së vërtetës, ta fshijë me gomë shprehjen "kriminelë lufte" në fletoret ku përmendet familja ime dhe ta zëvendësojë me "luftëtarë të fjalës dhe të penës".

2) Nuk është e vertetë që babai im, prof. Qazim Turdiu, ka qenë me Ballin. E vërteta e thjeshtë është se nuk është marrë kurrë me politikë, sepse nuk i pëlqente politika.

3) Arshi Pipën nëna ime e kishte njëkohesisht djalë xhaxhai dhe djalë tezje. Nuk është e vërtetë që prof. Arshi Pipa ka qenë "kreu i reaksionit dhe armik i popullit", por, përkundrazi, simbol i rezistencës së popullit kundër diktaturës. Vëllezërit Myzafer dhe Arshi Pipa kanë qenë viktima të pafajshme të regjimit komunist. Gjatë luftës ishin antifashistë dhe demokratë të njohur (Nexhmija le të pyesë Ramizin). Pas luftës, avokatin 29-vjeçar Myzafer Pipa e vranë në tortura, sepse besonte në pavarësinë e sistemit gjyqësor nga pushteti politik. Profesorin e filozofisë Arshi Pipa e kalbën në burg për ndjenja antijugosllave, në kohën kur Enver Hoxha ishte vegël e Titos. Më 1958, Arshi Pipa çau kufirin (bashkë me një nga motrat e tij trimëresha) dhe emigroi ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, ku u afirmua si dijetar i shquar e hero i luftës për të drejtat e njeriut.

4) Nuk është e vërtetë që babai im, prof. Qazim Turdiu, ka qenë "përpunuar" nga Sigurimi. Fjala dashakeqase "përpunuar", në tekstin e diskutimit të Enverit një ditë pas vdekjes së Mehmet Shehut, është qëllimisht e vakët dhe implikon gjëra të shëmtuara. Ndërsa e vërteta është se në vitin 1972, Qazim Turdiun e thirrën në Ministrinë e Punëve te Brendshme ku një zyrtar i lartë i saj i tha se duhej t'i shkruante të vëllait në Amerikë, dr. Ramazan Turdiut, të ndërpriste veprimtarinë kundër regjimit komunist në Shqipëri. Për ndryshe, do të kishte pasoja familjare shkatrruese. Qazim Turdiu u konsultua me të vëllezërit dhe vendosën t'ia shkruajnë Ramazanit letrën, që e firmosi gjyshja, me bindjen se Ramazani do ta kuptonte që ishin të shtrënguar. Këtë fakt Mehmet Shehu u mundua ta përdorë në debatet me Enverin për të provuar se Qazim Turdiu nuk ishte armik. Enveri iu pergjigj se ka qenë i "përpunuar" dhe nuk e ka bërë me sinqeritet. Prandaj Nexhmije Hoxha, për hir të së vërtetës, bën mirë ta zhgarravisë fjalën "përpunuar" nga fletoret e Enverit dhe ta zëvendësojë me "kërcënuar". Sidoqoftë, është krejt e dukshme se fletoret e Enverit nuk janë autentike, por të sanitarizuara, me qëllim që Enveri të bëjë një figurë sa më të mirë dhe Mehmeti të duket si mjeran. Ne realitet, përmbajtja dhe toni i përplasjes së Enverit me Mehmetin ka qenë krejt ndryshe.

5) Nuk është e vërtetë që fejesa ime me Skender Shehun qe e imponuar.

6) Nuk është e vërtetë që kemi pasur presione nga familja Shehu, apo emisarë të tyre për të pranuar fejesën.

7) Sipas traditës se popullit tonë, çdo fejesë ka anën personale që i takon çiftit, dhe anën familjare me të cilën merren prindërit. Eshtë e vërtetë se Qazim Turdiu hezitonte për ta lidhur fejesën, jo se "nuk donte të tradhtonte klasën e tij", sic shkruan anakronikisht Nexhmija, sepse ishte humanist dhe nuk besonte në ndarjen e popullit në klasa, por sepse nuk aprovonte anën brutale të regjimit, ku Mehmet Shehu ishte njëri nga protagonistët. Por, nga ana tjetër edhe besonte se çdo dash varet nga këmbët e veta dhe se i biri nuk është përgjegjës për mëkatet e babait.

8) Nuk është e vërtetë që figura morale e Skënder Shehut ka qenë ashtu siç e përshkruan Nexhmija. Ajo le të pyesë shokun e ngushtë të Skënderit, Ilir Hoxhën.

9) Nuk është vërtetë që Enver Hoxha "nuk dinte asgjë" per Qazim Turdiun kur bëri vizitën për urimin e fejesës. Unë isha prezent. Me tha vetë se e njihte mirë Qazim Turdiun dhe shprehu konsideratë te lartë. Pse e ndërroi fletën me vonë?

10) Në diskutimin ne Byro, Enveri shprehu merak të madh për fotografitë e fejesës me Enverin ne krye, se mos kanë rënë në duart e reaksionit ndërkombëtar, duke sajuar fantazinë se fotografitë do të kenë shkuar te Turdinjtë, pastaj në Greqi dhe më pas në duart e Arshi Pipës në Amerikë. E vërteta është se as që u kujtua njeri për fotografitë me Enverin (Enverit i pëlqente kamera dhe nuk linte rast pa dalë në fotografi) dhe do të kenë ngelur në aparatin e ndonjërit prej fotografëve të Bllokut. Fantazia e "komplotit" të fotografive është një maket në miniaturë i konstruksioneve fantastike të komploteve të paqena në trurin diabetik enverian. Ato që Enveri dhe Nexhmija kanë shkruar për faktet që unë i di dhe njerëzit qe unë i njoh, janë pothuajse të gjitha gënjeshtra. Po të përdorim metodën e arsyetimit me induksion, shumica e gjërave që kanë thënë edhe për të tjerët duhet të jenë genjeshtra. Megjithatë, nuk është e vështirë "to read between the lines" në kujtimet e Nexhmijes: Situata në udheheqjen e Partisë ishte mbytëse. "Shokët" (tashmë të plakur dhe të rrjedhur) urrenin njëri tjetrin, ruanin nëpër kasaforta dokumente "kompromentuese" për shoku-shokun dhe mezi prisnin që dikush të gabonte e t'i suleshin si qenë të uritur. Enveri ndiqte taktikën "perçaj dhe sundo", Kadriu donte t'i zinte vendin Mehmetit, ndërsa Ramizi synonte largpamësisht karrigen e Enverit. "Shoqet" përdornin taktikat e plakave ziliqare per t'u futur xixat pleqve: "E di ti Enver se çfarë biografie ka e fejuara e Skënderit? Po kolltukët e rinj të Fiqretit i vure re? I kanë më të mira se tonat. Me që ra fjala, Turdiu i ka vënë notë të keqe Pranverës në matematikë!"


Dhe kulmi i absurditetit, aq sa futet në kategorinë e qesharakes, është sajesa enveriane se poliagjenti Mehmet Shehu mori urdhër të prerë nga shërbimet e huaja qe te vrasë Enver Hoxhën për të permbysur regjimin në Shqipëri. Këtë nuk e bëri dot, sepse ishte shumë "e vështirë" (ndonëse me dhjetë veta mund ta pushtoje të tërë Bllokun). Atëherë si variant i dytë për të përmbysur regjimin, fejoi djalin! (Eshtë shumë më e pranueshme që një individ inteligjent si Mehmet Shehu, nën influencën modernizuese të djemve të tij, ta kishte kuptuar më në fund kotësinë vëllavrasëse të luftës së klasave dhe ta shikonte këtë fejesë si një mjet për ta përmirësuar regjimin, dhe jo përmbysur atë.)

Të kthehemi në kohën e tashme:
Mirë se Enveri ishte i çmendur dhe ka vdekur, por ty Nexhmije Hoxha, po të flas si grua dhe si nënë, si nuk te vjen turp që nuk shpëtove shoqën tënde të ngushtë të shkollës e të luftës dhe femijët e saj qe u rritën bashkë me fëmijët tuaj.

Silva Turdiu
04. 04. 2004

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*E keni lajmeruar qe ka nje teme per te ketu ne f\sh :P*

----------


## _MALSORI_

) Nuk është e vërtetë që figura morale e Skënder Shehut ka qenë ashtu siç e përshkruan Nexhmija. Ajo le të pyesë shokun e ngushtë të Skënderit, Ilir Hoxhën.

ne te vertete silva djemt e bllokut kane qene tmerri i tiranes...nuk guxonte femer e bukur te sillej rrugeve nga gangsteret e bllokut...mbi te gjitha djemt e kriminelit mehmet shehu kan qene te famshem per kete pune...ndoshta ka pak te drejte nexhmija ketu....

----------


## pranvera bica

Silva Turdiu ishte simboli i bukurise shqiptare ne vitet shtatedhjete!Kam pasur rastin ta njoh ne ato vite dhe si gjithe te tjeret  edhe une e adhuroja.Fatin e kish te keq!Dashuri e humbur kot per budallalleqet e regjimit prapanik dhe talente e humbur...sepse dashuronte?!

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Seq me duket e njohur kjo.Ka qene ne TV kohet e fundit ?*

----------


## drague

> Silva Turdiu ishte simboli i bukurise shqiptare ne vitet shtatedhjete!Kam pasur rastin ta njoh ne ato vite dhe si gjithe te tjeret  edhe une e adhuroja.Fatin e kish te keq!Dashuri e humbur kot per budallalleqet e regjimit prapanik dhe talente e humbur...sepse dashuronte?!


dashuroje personin e gabuar.

----------


## Brari

dydrins..

pikerisht kto dite klikova dhe une ne faqen e silves turdiu.. dhe u befasova.. u befasova e u gezova qe silva.. dikur princesha e tiranes.. vazhdon te jete e tille.. 
nje shembull i madh eshte per cdo njeri silva turdiu..
si ajo mundi t'i rezistoje bubullimave te regjimit.. e te dali kaq e forte kaq vitale e kaq e bukur.. 
nje mrekulli i vertete qe ajo e meriton..
i pashe shum nga fotot qe ajo i ka cfaqur ne faqebuk.. dhe u mahnita.. 
i uroj asaj e shokut te saje pra bashkshortit (qe do jet vert nje xhentelmen i vertete) e femijve te saje.. nje jet te lumtur..

mundesisht ju qe do shkruani ketu.. te mos hidhni glasë..

ne se kini dicka njerzore per te thene mire.. ne se jo.. rrini larg kesaj teme..

thx.. dydrins qe e hape kte teme per legjenden e sportit por dhe te bukurise femerore.. Silven Turdiu..

----------


## i/regjistruar

> )ne te vertete djemt e bllokut kane qene tmerri i tiranes...nuk guxonte femer e bukur te sillej rrugeve nga gangsteret e bllokut...


Kjo është e vërtet, imagjino Iliri (çuni H. Isait) nuk e bën më Nëna mashull më të shëmtut, Pallonte me presione prej katnari një nga (P) më të bukur të Tiranës (e martuar kjo në atë kohë)

----------


## Duaje Siveten

lavdi salis qe solli facebook-un edhe ne Shqiperi, per te ri-sjelle nga ato vite te diktatures njeren nga ngjarjet me te bujshme te nomenklatures ... vite kur ai vepronte si korrier i analizave te byroistave ... edhe trafikonte vepra te shokit enver ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Kjo është e vërtet, imagjino Iliri (çuni H. Isait) nuk e bën më Nëna mashull më të shëmtut, Pallonte me presione prej katnari një nga (P) më të bukur të Tiranës (e martuar kjo në atë kohë)


Iliri o bo si pule tani,

gjithe diten tu punu,

apo ska morr nji shtangiste per gru,...lol

tmerri s'ishte iliri po ca te tjere nga shoqnia e tij...

----------


## Brari

uë more shoke sa dinak saliu..
paska sjelle feis bukun ne shqiperi per qellime armiqesore..

cna zbulove mo dujjosifstalin..

lol

----------


## ASrock4u2

> uë more shoke sa dinak saliu..
> paska sjelle feis bukun ne shqiperi per qellime armiqesore..
> 
> cna zbulove mo dujjosifstalin..
> 
> lol


*..nga  data 25 Dhjetor 1999 ,kur une u rregjistrova si anetari i 97 i F.SH. dhe ti ishe i rregjistruar para meje dhe deri tani qe te lexoj pothuajse perdite, ky eshte postimi jot me i dobet dhe dhe me i pa kuptimte per mua.*

.._sic duket i paske kthyer nja 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 dopjo ..perpara ketij postimi._

----------


## saura

> dydrins..
> 
> pikerisht kto dite klikova dhe une ne faqen e silves turdiu.. dhe u befasova.. u befasova e u gezova qe silva.. dikur princesha e tiranes.. vazhdon te jete e tille.. 
> nje shembull i madh eshte per cdo njeri silva turdiu..
> si ajo mundi t'i rezistoje bubullimave te regjimit.. e te dali kaq e forte kaq vitale e kaq e bukur.. 
> nje mrekulli i vertete qe ajo e meriton..
> i pashe shum nga fotot qe ajo i ka cfaqur ne faqebuk.. dhe u mahnita.. 
> i uroj asaj e shokut te saje pra bashkshortit (qe do jet vert nje xhentelmen i vertete) e femijve te saje.. nje jet te lumtur..
> 
> ...



Ajo ka marre per burre nje djale shume te mire te edukuar dhe  me shume kultur dhe nga familje shume e mire ...Agim Kubati ...

----------

